# what would be a good blood line for my pits



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

i have my pair and they're both hemphill..
my girl is ofrn. im going to breed them at 2 years old and wait a bit.
i want to get another pair but i wanna put some other bloodline in..
what do you guys suggest i should do??


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Spay/neuter all your dogs.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what are you trying to acomplish with breeding do you want pull dog or conformation and what registry are you with. there are alot of factors. but spay and nuter lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I leave the breeding up to the experienced game line guys. they know what they want. the shelters are FULL of 6 to 8 month old dogs that didnt quite turn out the way they should have. I figure Ill get to see over 1000 of those mistakes this year. maybe some will be succesfully placed in homes. at that point bloodlines dont mean a thing. its just a shelter pit


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

theyre both uck and adba.. i want a pull dog


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Bully's aren't pulldogs. >_>


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

uh PBN neither hemphill or OFRN are bully lines. Also I know of a few bullies who do some good pull work.

As for the OP i think you shouldn't breed if you don't know that much about it. You are expecting to get a pull dog puppy out of parents who do not work. Chances are slim buddy, just love the dogs you have or maybe even try them in pulling.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You can get a good pulldog out of any line. The question is, do you want consistency or a potluck? Start scatterbreeding now and you're not going to have any idea what you'll produce. Most breeders don't outcross until they really need to. If you don't even know what you want to outcross to or what your blood needs added, I think you're making a mistake wanting to mix it up this early in the game. I would stick as close as possible to what you have without going too tight.

Of course, this all after you do all your titles and health-testing. You know, UKC/ADBA Champion title so that you know your dogs are at least somewhat correct, weight pull titles since you want to produce pulldogs, OFA those hips/elbows/cardiac/patellas/etc since a pulldog needs to be healthy, and so on.


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks for the advice ill take it in consideration..
so stick with what i have for the moment then and really know what im going to have later. i know enough to know that my dogs aint bully youre kidding right lol..
thanks again just want to learn as much as possible and to whats best for my kids(dogs)


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i agree with what they said for me the best bloodline i think is colby that line is awesome and if you could get a pup there really cheap for a high end dog IMO


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Colby is a great line....but with so many posers you gotta be CAREFUL your spending your money on what it REALLY is! IMO Colby Jeep Eli and Bordeaux are great lines...but like I said Colby is an easy and well known breed and like said in the past any dumba$$ that does not know the first thing about APBT will say " Looks like its got Colby in it.." for the simple fact its well known...ALSO to the person creating this thread I understand you want a pull dog....say you find a nice suiter but they don't have the adrenaline you thought they might.....what are you going to do with the rest? IMO if you want a pull...go by you a well bred male instead of producing 12 more pups that are either going to end up in the pound and to an irresponsible owner. We all know the more pups with irresponsible owners the more the bad rep for us and our dogs. Which leads to MORE BSL like there isn't enough already! Think sh!T through and don't always think about yourself.


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

If it's a pull dog you are looking for why not just purchase one from a reputable weight pulling breeder? Why produce two litters of pups to find one dog? What are you planning to do with all the other pups that are born?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

my suggestion is to work on weight pulling with your current two to see if you and the dogs really like the sport. Once you're out and active at events you'll get the exposure to different types of working dogs and will feel confident within your decision. Don't let any forum member advise you to go with one bloodline or another... its all about personal preference of a line, working ability, and stability...there's no way to know what will make your dogs better without competing against the competition first hand... also, the same bloodline can vary drastically from breeder to breeder.


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks everyone with the advice i really and truly appreciate it.
i think im going to try the sport out and see if my pair would like it first and ill hold off on the breeding for a long while. and ill see what i have right now..
well my male has some jeep in his back ground and some red boy in him.
hes got good energy and i think hell do ok but my female cali is just a mellow dog..
all i want is to make the right decisions for my dogs and the breed..


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Why outcross? Get titles then consider breeding.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Alex004 said:


> If it's a pull dog you are looking for why not just purchase one from a reputable weight pulling breeder? *Why produce two litters of pups to find one dog?* What are you planning to do with all the other pups that are born?


It's hard to rehome dogs even if you live in a community where events thrive. You can go ahead and stamp Backyard Breeder on your head if you breed without the knowledge, because you could go through more than just two litters searching for what you think youre looking for. Had you bred these dogs yourself down from lines you handled yourself, then I wouldn't see a problem with two litters, especially if you titled your dogs and had the right time invested. Not to mention breeding to forward the breed.



bahamutt99 said:


> You can get a good pulldog out of any line. The question is, do you want consistency or a potluck? Start scatterbreeding now and you're not going to have any idea what you'll produce. Most breeders don't outcross until they really need to. If you don't even know what you want to outcross to or what your blood needs added, I think you're making a mistake wanting to mix it up this early in the game. I would stick as close as possible to what you have without going too tight.
> 
> Of course, this all after you do all your titles and health-testing. You know, UKC/ADBA Champion title so that you know your dogs are at least somewhat correct, weight pull titles since you want to produce pulldogs, OFA those hips/elbows/cardiac/patellas/etc since a pulldog needs to be healthy, and so on.


Great post!



redog said:


> I leave the breeding up to the experienced game line guys. they know what they want. the shelters are FULL of 6 to 8 month old dogs that didnt quite turn out the way they should have. I figure Ill get to see over 1000 of those mistakes this year. maybe some will be succesfully placed in homes. at that point bloodlines dont mean a thing. its just a shelter pit


Just look up how many animal control centers there are in your area, and consider how few may be no kill shelters. Even then, those puppies from a random breeding would have to live a life that no dog should have to. That would not be helping the breed.



BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> what are you trying to acomplish with breeding do you want pull dog or conformation and what registry are you with. there are alot of factors. but spay and nuter lol


It's all about trying to better the breed. What qualities do you favor of the lines you have that makes you want to breed them, and what do you think they lack, and if you think they lack, wouldnt that be more of a fault? JMO



reddoggy said:


> Why outcross? Get titles then consider breeding.


Great one. This goes along with what lindsay said about OFA testing your dogs, making sure they're healthy, etc.

Will a breeder give an estimate as to what goes into a litter? I know they will vary, but a range will work, and a breakdown of the process. Not to mention the contracts, because if you breed them they should be partly your dogs, ensuring that if the new homes and owners don't work out, you'll be able to provide them good keep until you place the dog, or decide to keep it.

If you do the right thing, it takes years of experience, years of dedicating your actions for the breed, and a wealth of knowledge that goes further than this or any forum. You have to love the breed and do it for nothing other than the well being of the dog you are so proud to own.

I don't know one thing about breeding. I know what it should be, and what it shouldn't, but that is something that I would never persue. Having general guidelines, and not having the knowledge behind it doesn't add up to much. The key is waiting until you have the experience, and know the answers to the questions you have now. But it can't be questions answered by others, you have to be the one that puts in work.

And when it comes down to weight pulling, or any other sport, you want to look for kennels and breeders who breed solely for function over any other trait, however considering that the temperament and overall health of these dogs is just as important. A good breeder pairs his dogs after their achievements and only if they believe that the outcome of the breeding will benefit the breed itself.

Sorry my post is longwinded, I feel very strongly about this subject.


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

CUZ FROM WHAT I WAS TOLD THAT THEY HAVE HEMPHILL AND FURTHER BACK IN THE PEDIGREE THEY HAVE TO GAME BLOOD IN THEM. I HAVE TO PEDIGREE IN MY WEB SITE THAT I JUST STARTED IT (CALIFORNIACOLLECTIVEKENNELS.WEBS.COM) IF YOU WANNA TAKE A LOOK AT THEM AND TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK..=)


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

AND IM TRYING TO TAKE AS MUCH INFO AS I CAN BEFORE I MAKE ANY MOVES ARE MAD, THE MORE INFO THE BETTER.IM JUST SOAKING EVERYTHING LIKE A SPONGE..


----------

